# Clear Creek doggy style encounter



## smoke emif ugotem (Mar 29, 2006)

Now that's the best damn yakin' story Smoke ems ever heard!!! 

YEE-HAW!!!

You left out all the good details though... 

Were they a young couple? Was she firm and good lookin'? 

Did you see any titty? :lol: 

If she was an overweight, 50-year-old mother of 7 then this story - although funny as hell - doesn't carry the same stoinkin' swager as it would if she were a fa-ine college cutie burried head long into that rock! 

We need more details!

No matter what, this story's the best I've heard!!! I mean really guys, who cares if you cleaned the line like a pro if you got some bare ass staring you straight in the eye? :shock: :shock: :shock: 

If said dude is out there reading this by chance all I gotta say is...

YOU DA MAN!!!!!

Gettin' some good quality Schmiggity-Iggity-Diggity-Doo all over that rock. Shit, I bet half the homeboys on this board can't even get their girlie to fuck with the lights on, let alone get naked on a jagged rock just downwind of a two-lane highway.

YOU DA MAN!!!!!

Alright, alright... just tell us if it looked something like this >>>

http://badgas.co.uk/animals/dogs/dog_011.jpg


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

Ha.... 

Were they in the water? The boys tend to go hiding in cold water.

I had 5 of these kinds of encounters all on the same river in the SE. The Saluda River in Columbia SC. Just thought I would contribute to the topic not compete.

1. I paddled around the corner of a cove where we put in for a park and play spot and saw this very attractive chick in waist deep water with no shirt on. Then I saw this lanky looking dude kind of near by. I paddled over to the play spot and told my friends. They were all like dude you got here way too late. Apperently they went at it hard in the 52 degree water for quite a while. 

2. I paddled accross river to the same rapid and this couple was camping on the beach opposite side from the first story. This manky white dide yells at me " Hey you!" I look over and pulls his black girlfriends shirt up to show me her huge tits. She hit him and ran back into the tent. 

3. We were paddling down river and came upon this raft that had been pulled up on shore at an island and was leaning over like a lean too or soemthing. When i got below it I looked back up stream and saw a couple under it. the dude had his head burried between her legs. She saw us but had not intention of stopping it. 

4. The play spot that we hung out at was a very popular location for people to come and hang out as you may have seen. ******** would come out and hang confederate flags from the trees and play Skinard, tube, jump out of trees etc. Also college girls would come out to sunbathe. This one guy was always out there hanging out one day i saw him out on a rock with a towel over his lap and his hand under the towel. Looking closer you could totally tell that the dude was spanking it. 

5. A couple of weeks before a guy jumped off a bridge and ended his life. He lodged in some rocks at the rapid that we kayaked at. The county sheriff came by and some kayakers helped them recover the body. They forgot a body bag so they laid him accross the front of a jon boat like a trophy or something. They ferried the boat accross to the other eddy and left boat over there until they came back with a body back. Some ******** came by and saw it. One of the dudes said to the other one... "Hey bo, Ill give you a beer if you touch it."


----------



## JMH (Jul 19, 2006)

This is hilarious!! LOL! Those are some great stories. Having learned how to kayak in the south, I defiantly saw some crazy ******* behavior on the side of rivers.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

It was a young (20's?) couple. There were out of the water just up on the bank. No titties were visible to me as the chick was chest down on the rock (damn!). Unfortunately the only ass in plan view was man ass. Still funny as hell though!


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*front range froggy style*

its pretty easy to believe the Clear Creek post, since I've seen some interesting acts as I paddled around the tunnel 1 bend on LCC, and the southern style stuff sounds par for the course in South Cacalacky.
(I'll pitch in this little tid bit from Middle Boulder Creek)
In the runout from Buttresses you float under the canyon bridge, roll past some private residences, boof the lowhead dam, then cross under the pedestrian bridge, right?! Well, then when the vegetation gets thick, some couples have found that one particularly flat rock is well hidden from the road above and from the nearby trail. I floated under the pedestrian bridge and I've got a habit of hitting the river left eddy below the old river guage and when I did... I looked across Boulder Creek to see some serious pile driving going down river right. 
It was the full program, both college student aged, both unclad, and both unaware and unconcerned of the world nearby. They were straight up, gettin' her dunn! I quickly bored of my lack of participation, peeled back into current and gave a good loud "OH YEAH BABY!" as I floated by the splayed out scene...


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I had a pretty unusual sighting South of gold hill near Boulder once. Myself, flowtorch, and my cousin were loading up the dirtbikes into the truck. A chic in a older landcruiser or somethin pulled off on the side of the road, about 50-100yards down from us. She walked down to this lil stream and proceeded to undress in front of all 3 of us and bathe herself Boulder style. Au naturale, in the stream. It was pretty hot. Titties everywhere! :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Great stories! The dude pulling up his girls shirt is particularly hilarious.


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*boulder creek nude beach*

Before the bridge by Red Lion was dammed I'm sure some of you recall some nice mammarys sitting on the boulders beside Boulder Creek. Few years ago I'm paddling by myself(again) and notice 2 chicks bare naked reading books. Wouldn't you know there is an eddy right in front of them. So I pull over and ask the blonde with 38D's what book she is reading. She wasn't too amused but I can't help it if she doesn't have a sense of humor. The rest of the run just didn't matter...


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like Boulder Crk and Clear CRK are the nudie runs,last year me and Baguaninja were finish up lower near where that tree was earlier in the year,we come around a bend there's this semi hot 20'ish chich bending over in the eddy she was with a naked dude ,we ignored him,she was suprised but not to shy didn't try to conceal herself.This year on town part of Boulder Crk by CU'S practice fields we come across another naked couple,the dude starts cutting up a bunch of jokes the woman was sitting on arock wrapped arms around her knees to cover her boobs ,affording us a nice muff shot.
Back in about 80' we used to have a swimming hole in that park above Buttress,once we arrived to find a bunch of gay guys skinny dippin' in it,don't really have anything against gays but didn't want to skinny dip with em',we wanted our hole to ourselves so we went a ways up river and tossed in all kinds of logs and branches and chased em 'out , it worked.I was clueless about boating back then ,hope we didn't cause any carnage on Buttress if anybody even ran it back then.

Another time I was scouting at Agua Azul ,ther was an indian with huge jugs taking a bath in the must make eddy before it goes all class 6 on ya' .

I read somewhere that the lower Salt is the ultimate voyuerism run , a bunch of naked chicks from ASU sunbathe there.


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

Last summer I was floating down to the Library Hole in Golden. Right after the pedestrian bridge (near the tennis courts) there was a chicky on river left bare-ass naked. She seemed a bit surprised to see me, but the guy she was with (who was fully clothed) looked pretty pissed that I had front row seating for the viewing of his babe's tit-tit-titties. Then that same day a tube came floating down into the Library Hole with two bikini-clad girls. The hole didn't flip the tube, but after they came through the hydrolic both of their bikini tops had been pushed up around their necks. What a great day at Golden. 3 set's of titties in like 20 minutes!!!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Great Posts !!! I love how ladies always cover their breasts and leave the muffer uncovered....good stuff


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

About six of us were on the Merced, just down from the nar nar in Yosemite. We came around the corner and on the far bank there was a spread of topless and nude women soaking up the sun(maybe 10 but didn't count as focus was elsewhere :shock: ). Great surf/playspot toward the end of that run - I can't remember what they call that section.


----------



## Golder (Jun 13, 2005)

No lie...

First time I tried to run the south fork of the american (when I just got my roll) I got bad directions and put in well below the middle fork. Anyway to make a long story short we had to hike/paddle out back to put in. We would paddle the flats upstream and walk the rapids from the shoreline. First thing we notice is tons of nude men. We were wondering wtf was this place, later on come to find out it is a common area for gay people to go nude sunbathing. Anyway after a long day of 100 degree heat and struggle we were getting closer to the put in. My buddy and I got seperated trying to paddle upstream in a super shallow class 1 type rapid. I chose to walk on river left. As I grab some shade I see my pal paddling his ass off in the shallows head down trying his hardest to make it to the pool above. Just on the shore right next to him is a bikerchick riding his old man and just as my buddy picks his head up he sees the chick pull up and the biker stroke it for the money shot! He flipped in the shallows, swam and ended up having to walk by them on the shore while they were shareing a smoke and a beer! Man I will never forget that, even now like 6 or 7 years later I still laugh out loud today thinking about it. :wink:


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

Sometime last century, when the Poudre was pretty much unknown, My best freind and I rounded a bend and there were these two chicks going at it pretty good. As we crept closer, we became intensely disturbed by what we saw. Both of these unclothed women were hideously ugly hippy types (rainbow warriers?) with armhair approaching their hips, and unbathen, unshaved legs and bods. I am pretty sure we could smell them from the river. Still unnoticed and not more than 15 feet from this spectacle, my partner lets out a blood curdling scream, the result of which was a shower of river stones upon both of us.... I still shudder to rethink that day...


----------



## chili (Apr 22, 2005)

alright.. this doesn't have much to do with boating.. but it did take place along south bouldizzle creek. 

A friend and I were on mt bikes flyin' down the walker ranch trail along the creek while it's raining..and we come tearin' around this corner and this guy has this hot chick bent over a log.. givin' her the 'ol in an out. They've both got rain gear around the ankles..north face jackets on..and we go by 6 feet away! He doesn't stop or miss a stroke..-just laughs and pumps a fist in victory..Git'n 'er done!! She was laughin' too..

That beat the hell out of another time in Big Bear Cali at a mtb race.. pullin around the back of a bank lookin for an Atm in the dark and there were these 2 dudes dorkin' each other in the behind caught like deer in headlights.. -not cool! I had nightmares for a month.. We just layed on the horn and sat there while they took off trippin' in the dark tryin' to pull their pants up..hilarious!!


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

I to have my own tale of TnA. It was a sunny summer day in the great space of ultra modernisms that is Boulder. I was doing my good deed of teaching my fellow man how to kayak. It was your average Colorado day, about 80 degrees, winds blowing from the west, and sunny. I thought it would be a good idea to go to the boulder play park to help my fellow comrades learn to roll and run moving h20. 
Any way there we where 3 vulnerable males all in there early 20's just trying to have a good honest time while kayaking. Well all of the sudden out of no where came three completely topless coeds. Well I tell you.. I was trying to focus on my job at hand and all they could do was make "eyes" at the three of us. I truly felt like I was being look at like a sexual object.. It was all I could do to maintain a proper angle on my cartwheel while I was showing off my skills in front of them..
Any way the day ended up rather un eventfully do to the fact that we all had 3 completely clothed women at home waiting for us.. But let me tell you, what they lacked in T they sure made up in A.. Not that I was looking..It was another memorable day in the Republic of Boulder


----------

